# Historians of TC can you help me sort these dates of British History?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Can you help me sort these and adjust the years AD/BC.

I don't need anything added just the order and years AD/BC.


LOWER PALEOLITHIC - 2.6 million Years Ago
MIDDLE PALEOLITHIC
UPPER PALEOLITHIC
Homo erectus



Homo sapiens - 25,000 Years Ago
STONE AGE
ICE AGE - 20,000 Years Ago



NEOLITHIC - 4000 - 2500

4000 BC - Mesolithic Hunter Gatherers

BRONZE AGE - 2100-750

Celtic

IRON AGE - 800

Roman Invasion - 800

BC


AD

Romans go back to defend Rome. - 410

Angles and Jutes arrive.

Anglo Saxon



ANCIENT HISTORY - 5th Century - 10th

Vikings Invade - 800

Norman Invade - 1066



THE MIDDLE AGES

Renaissance, Art, Music, Literature.

EARLY MODERN - 1500

LATE MODERN - 1600



COMPTEMPROARY - Present


----------

